# Double Dip Fried Trout



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If I have time I'll double dip my deep fat fried fish. Double dipping puts a beautiful golden brown coating on fish, shrimp, even veggies, that you can't beat off with a stick. Here's how I do it:

*Ingredients:*
fillets from 6 trout 12" to 15" long
1/2 cup - flour
1 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - black pepper
1/4 tsp - garlic powder
1/4 tsp - cayenne powder
3 eggs
2 cups - Panko bread crumbs

*Instructions:*
Rinse fillets in cold water and pat dry.
Beat eggs until frothy.
Mix flour and seasonings and spread out on a plate.
Dip fillets into eggs and then coat both sides with flour, shaking off any excess flour.
Handle fillets with a fork, not your fingers.
Dip floured fillets into eggs and then coat both sides with bread crumbs. 
Fry in 375° oil until golden brown.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Your cooking is on point


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I make some mean fried brook trout but I'm gonna try that one Goob!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow Trout Po-Boys!!! Nice goin goobmeister


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

MY MOUTH IS WATERING! those look amazing. Is that a tarter sauce on top or is that something you came up with as well?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*eyejistthrowitalltogether*



hunting777 said:


> MY MOUTH IS WATERING! those look amazing. Is that a tarter sauce on top or is that something you came up with as well?


Homemade tartar sauce.

Mayo
dill pickle relish
ground horseradish
lemon juice
salt n pepper
dill


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Good grief I would crush one of those.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Homemade tartar sauce.
> 
> Mayo
> dill pickle relish
> ...


Could you send me or post that recipe with how much of each ingredient?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty! can I get an order to go...haha.. I will have to whip some up next time I catch some trout.. might try it with wiper fillets , thanks for sharing..:grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


>


 OH MY!!! :hungry:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*tartar sauce recipes*



hunting777 said:


> Could you send me or post that recipe with how much of each ingredient?


Normally I made tartar sauce once a year for boating at the Gorge, fish fries and beer parties. Usually made like 1 1/2 gallons of it. We still do a lot of fish patties, baked fish and fish on the grill here at home.

I don't use fresh onions because the tartar sauce wouldn't keep that long in the fridge. I like to use pickle relish with onions in it. Always use horseradish. I'll make impromptu tartar sauce with weird stuff in it when working or playing on the road; hot sauce....ketchup n mustard, Worcestershire sauce, pickled jalapenos, wine, to name a few.

Only have a couple of recipes that I can find. Used all our tartar sauce at the Evanston Kid's Fishing Day so I just threw this small batch of tartar sauce together for a bunch of tiger trout fillets I wanted to get out of the freezer.

A guess for the sauce I put together a couple days ago:

GOOB'S TARTAR SAUCE #4
2 cups - mayonnaise
4 tbsp - dill pickle relish 
2 tbsp - ground horseradish
1 tbsp - lemon juice
1 tsp - black pepper
1 tsp - salt
1/2 tsp - dill weed (optional, for trout and salmon)

3 or 4 years ago someone at the Evanston Kid's Fishing Day took a liking to my tartar sauce and asked me for the recipe. I gave them whatever tartar sauce I had leftover and this recipe:

 GOOB'S TARTAR SAUCE #3
2⅓ jars - mayonnaise
1 squeeze container (12.7 oz) - Heinz dill pickle relish 
6 pkgs (0.8g per package) - powdered True Lemon 
1 jar (6oz to 8 oz) - ground horseradish
2 tbsp - black pepper
1 tsp - dill weed (optional, for trout and salmon)



We should run a separate thread just on tartar sauce.


----------

